# New blog, providing a fresh perspective



## Daniel Paul Donovan (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi guys,

I've suffered from DPD for 7 years. I've just started a blog about the condition in general as well as my experience:

http://depersonalisationdisorder.blogspot.com/

I'm trying to provide a fresh perspective on the condition.

I'd also like to discuss experience with fellow sufferers so please get in touch as well.

Dan


----------

